# Sharks in the surf



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

Good evening,

I’ve become an avid land based shark fisherman but have always done so further south. Can anyone tell me when I can expect the sharks to show up in the surf in MD/DE?

Thanks!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

you might get lucky in ocean city md/de.Google oc md fishing report an you can she whats going on.


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 16, 2007)

In DE, MD and upper VA surf, the most common and likely shark species (not counting dogfish as sharks) are #1 the sandbar shark (AKA brown) and the sand tiger (AKA nurse shark). After that, it's pure luck to catch another species in the surf. I did catch a spinner once in Fenwick. 

Sandbars can get to 5 - 6 ft and sand tigers much bigger, and folks who target them often use skates as the bait. They set up with conventional tackle and paddle the bait out a couple hundred yards and wait. It's pretty easy to get into browns up and down down the coast.

From boats, it's a different story. 






Maryland Fishing Seasons & Rules


Official Maryland Fishing rules and regulations. License and permit information, season dates, size and creel limits and more.




www.eregulations.com










Delaware Fishing Seasons & Rules


Official Delaware Fishing rules and regulations. License and permit information, season dates, size and creel limits and more.




www.eregulations.com


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

I have a question! I have a surf rod and I don't know what to do with it. I surf fish at Assateague and I never catch anything. What I do is I just put on a flounder rig and just throw it out there because I don't know what to do. I want to learn how to catch sharks with it. I don't really know anything about surf fishing so If you could tell me how to set up the rigs and the hooks that would be great. If you could also tell me any tips you have that would be great. My last request is that if you could tell me when is the best time to go is that would be amazing. Thank you so much and I hope you have good luck fishing! 🎣 😁


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

peteriscool said:


> I have a question! I have a surf rod and I don't know what to do with it. I surf fish at Assateague and I never catch anything. What I do is I just put on a flounder rig and just throw it out there because I don't know what to do. I want to learn how to catch sharks with it. I don't really know anything about surf fishing so If you could tell me how to set up the rigs and the hooks that would be great. If you could also tell me any tips you have that would be great. My last request is that if you could tell me when is the best time to go is that would be amazing. Thank you so much and I hope you have good luck fishing! 🎣 😁


Learn to make a fish-finder rig, find some fresh bunker, and learn to distance cast. That is the short answer. The longer answer gets into learning to "read the beach", terminal tackle choices, and learning different presentations for the fish you are targeting. You can pick any one of the topic points and find a plethora of info. You will be a pro in no time at all!!


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot! That will really help a lot!


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Morning and evening usually have the best bite and fresh local bait is the best. I like to go with bait and use it till I catch fresher bait while waiting on a shark to hit


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

cool thanks


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone told you on another post to get on youtube. There are all kinds to ways to surf fish for sharks. Around here, the two most prevalent sharks are the sandbar shark (brown shark) and the sand tiger (nurse shark). There are also occasionally bonnet heads, immature hammerheads, thresher and spinners. 

If you're really serious, look on youtube. Buy a conventional reel and boat rod with 50# braid. Leader should be stainless with 8/0 or bigger hooks and 8 oz of weight. Catch a skate and cut the wings partially off. Wire the hooks onto the skate body, barbs exposed. Get a kayak or paddle board, put the rod in a sand spike, free-spool the reel and take the baited line for a 200 yard paddle out past the first bar on the deep side, drop it and get back in a hurry. Tighten the line with light drag and wait.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

You don't really need a kayak. You can just swim the bait out.


----------



## LuvSurfFishing (Apr 10, 2009)

Or drone the bait out if you are allowed to fly drones in your area.


----------



## LuvSurfFishing (Apr 10, 2009)

I need to contribute more...sorry for not doing.


----------

